# help



## kymmie (Aug 7, 2005)

i have a pidgeon nesting on my balcony ,i dont want any harm to come to them.they are nesting in an old planter with soil in it .help kymmie


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Kymmie and welcome to Pigeon-Talk!

Well, the big question is .. are you OK with them nesting on your balcony? If so, just leave them be and nature will take its course .. you'll be blessed with one or two little fuzzy yellow beings in a few weeks time.

Terry


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi Kymmie,

Lke Terry says, if they are not a problem for you, best just let 'em get on with it. 

I have two babies on my balcony right now, just hatched two days ago. Here's their pic soon after hatching. 

John (UK)


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Welcome*

Wow! Those are some beautiful liitle babies.


----------

